
What reading Tufte won’t teach you: Interface design guidelines - danw
http://glyphobet.net/blog/essay/269
======
viggity
I totally agree. I'd also recommend anyone interested in awesome
visualizations on a computer (not paper) to read Ben Fry's Dissertation:
<http://www.benfry.com/phd/> it has some very specific things to say about
size, color and animation regarding visualization of data.

~~~
danw
I also highly recommend Magic Ink: <http://worrydream.com/MagicInk/>

